# Drummers help me - Programming Blastbeats



## leandroab (Nov 28, 2009)

Well, I was kinda in the mood for something brutal. So I decided to write some death metal shit.. But then I realized that my blast beats sound like crap. The dynamics are weird.

Since I'm not a drummer, I have no clue on how hard the snare is being hit, the kick drums and everything... (velocity on the midi)

So how are blast beats usually programmed? Help?


----------



## Winspear (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm not a drummer, but I'll write this anyway 

First off, you want to make sure your using a good quality instrument with plenty of different samples for each velocity, not just the same sound turned up or down. I believe multisamples is the correct term?

With that out of the way, I usually keep the kick drums nice and loud, pretty much the same as they are when they aren't going fast. I think that's almost how it is with a good drummer. Perhaps up to 10 velocity quieter than a standard hit?
(Note that I am not communicating in set velocities here, as I've noticed different sample libraries will sound better at certain velocity than others...So I mean take 10 velocity off of what you usually use, whatever number that may be)

For the snares, I usually set them all to ~20 velocity less than a usual nice solid single hit. I will then use a process to randomise them all by ~5 in either direction. I will then increase select natural accent beats by anything up to 10. This usually gets it sounding pretty good.
Cymbals much the same, as snare, but with twice as much randomisation and less accenting. 

Try this, hope it's of use ^^


----------



## whisper (Nov 28, 2009)

when I track drums through a synth, I separate each drum to its own track, i.e. kicks, snare, hh, ride, toms L, toms R, etc.
This will let you play with levels to get a good feel for what you want. Easier to A/B with a song in iTunes or something too.


----------



## Andii (Nov 28, 2009)

The velocity of the kicks should always stay constant. One sample should also be used for the kick.


----------



## leandroab (Nov 29, 2009)

I forgot.. here is a sample... 
I'm still constantly adjusting the drums (EQ, Compressor, etc) so I need some feedback too..

What do you guys think?


----------



## Winspear (Nov 29, 2009)

leandroab said:


> I forgot.. here is a sample...
> I'm still constantly adjusting the drums (EQ, Compressor, etc) so I need some feedback too..
> 
> What do you guys think?



I don't see anything


----------



## SargeantVomit (Nov 29, 2009)

Add a little reverb to the track to.


----------



## whisper (Nov 29, 2009)

rest your ears for a day and come back to it. keep it simple.


----------



## leandroab (Nov 29, 2009)

EtherealEntity said:


> I don't see anything


http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/recording-studio/102587-blastbeat-tone-test-podfarm-s2-0-a.html

Wtf! I swear to god I pasted the link!

well there it is..


----------



## Empryrean (Nov 29, 2009)

leandroab said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/recording-studio/102587-blastbeat-tone-test-podfarm-s2-0-a.html
> 
> Wtf! I swear to god I pasted the link!
> 
> well there it is..


I don't understand this sample business, how goes that?


----------



## Zami77 (Nov 29, 2009)

Empryrean said:


> I don't understand this sample business, how goes that?


if your asking what a sample is, its just a recording of usually one hit or one note. in the context of drums, youll record a single snare hit several times, then you can replace the snare on your drum kit with the solid snare samples. you can also sample instruments, which is how virtual instruments come about. sorry if thats a bit confusing, its kind of hard to explain 

either way i think in the sample the drums sound fine.if you want you could bring the velocity of the snare down a slight bit, but its pretty much common practive in metal productions to use samples on the drums, making the snare hit the same velocity everytime. either way, you cant go very wrong. also just imo the kick should be brought down a slight bit in your mix/drums. they seem to be taking up A LOT of room


----------



## Empryrean (Nov 30, 2009)

Zami77 said:


> if your asking what a sample is, its just a recording of usually one hit or one note. in the context of drums, youll record a single snare hit several times, then you can replace the snare on your drum kit with the solid snare samples. you can also sample instruments, which is how virtual instruments come about. sorry if thats a bit confusing, its kind of hard to explain
> 
> either way i think in the sample the drums sound fine.if you want you could bring the velocity of the snare down a slight bit, but its pretty much common practive in metal productions to use samples on the drums, making the snare hit the same velocity everytime. either way, you cant go very wrong. also just imo the kick should be brought down a slight bit in your mix/drums. they seem to be taking up A LOT of room



Is there a certain program that does those? I like leandro's drums


----------



## Zami77 (Nov 30, 2009)

Empryrean said:


> Is there a certain program that does those? I like leandro's drums



Well there's software called samplers which does that. I don't want to advertise myself, but if you go to my YouTube page I have a video which shows you how to get a free drum sampler. (don't worry it's legal) If your wondering about big name samplers there's sampletank,kontakt, and that's all I can think of right now. Also for samplers, they usually come with samples, but u can record your own to make your own instruments/kits.


----------



## Empryrean (Nov 30, 2009)

Zami77 said:


> Well there's software called samplers which does that. I don't want to advertise myself, but if you go to my YouTube page I have a video which shows you how to get a free drum sampler. (don't worry it's legal) If your wondering about big name samplers there's sampletank,kontakt, and that's all I can think of right now. Also for samplers, they usually come with samples, but u can record your own to make your own instruments/kits.



This discussion shall continue elsewhere then sir.


----------

